# Where to find dry ferts?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone have any good places?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

For dry ferts, try this place:

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/Store.php


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Greenleaf Aquariums is another terrific source.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

www.rexgrigg.com


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://oregonaquadesign.vstore.ca/index.php/cName/fertilizer is one more on line store.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

"Why, Oleander's of course. There's no place better!"

Ah, no, that's for wands. 

I second AquariumFertilizer.com becuase the owners live in one of my favorite places on Earth and I have a lot of respect for Greg Watson.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> "Why, Oleander's of course. There's no place better!"
> 
> Ah, no, that's for wands.
> 
> I second AquariumFertilizer.com becuase the owners live in one of my favorite places on Earth and I have a lot of respect for Greg Watson.


Art, Greg has had no interest in that store for many months now. He sold it to a SF Bay area guy. That's the store I have used for my fertilizers too.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks, Hoppy. I think the current owner lives in Napa, California but could be wrong. 

I also know that Greg passed it on, but he started it. That's what I meant.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, it is Napa, but I live just far enough from the Bay area to consider Napa part of the Bay area. And, I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

AquariumFertilizer.com has blue dyed monopotassium phosphate. Just FYI if you were ordering that.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Ive always used aquariumfertilizer.com, but they sure have been changing alot of stuff lately....
And im not sure if its for better or worse.... Is it even possible to tell? 
Are any of the other sites above any better?


----------

